# New bass traps



## greatmane (Mar 9, 2007)

Hiya Everyone,

Back in March I got my first HT and learned a whole lot very quickly. I especially learned about acoustics when my sound was not quite what I had expected. Due to financial troubles my plans had to be put on hold, but recently I was finally able to get the rest of my bass traps and all four corners of my room have been treated.

The difference is amazing! My bass is clearer, deeper, and more detailed. As I am set up in a small bedroom it was very important for me to treat the room and it has definately paid off. If anyone has doubts about the efficacy of room treatments let me assure you. Room treatments are worth every penny.

Next on the list is a BFD and then a new monitor. After that I can start all over again with upgrades, lol.

Greatmane


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats Eric!

As I've said before, it's difficult to describe to someone the difference properly treating a room can make until you've heard it for yourself.

Now, go enjoy the fruits of your labor. 

Bryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Pics Please


----------

